# Union County 2018



## Bonaire-Dave (Aug 14, 2018)

I guess I'll start  this off for 2018 - just saw a small group go thru the woods between my house and the house up the hill from me - 2 does 2 small deer 1 still with spots and 2 bucks following. to many houses to think about hunting around here.


----------

